

"Anyone can design" - n8garvie
https://medium.com/p/966878305834

======
neilgbk
As a frontend developer I often have to implement visual designs handed down
to me from my company's web design team. While I always do my best to
implement what I've been given, sometimes there are limitations. For example,
we may not be able to style a third-party widget rendered by Facebook or
Twitter. Other times, the design is technically feasible but it may be
something that confuses the end user even though the designer thinks it looks
cool.

I think designers sometimes have a hard time dealing with these situations.
While I can imagine how frustrating it must feel, I think the main takeaway is
that ultimately it's about making the best product, not making the best comp.

